
PaaS platforms are dead, thanks to IaaS providers - yannski
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3277637/paas/paas-platforms-are-dead-thanks-to-iaas-providers.amp.html
======
al2o3cr
Dunno about PaaS, but journalistic standards that require citations are
clearly dead af over at Infoworld.

